# Literary Quote Plaques



## telracs

On 41st street between Park and 5th Ave there are plaques with literary quotes embedded on the street....


----------



## BTackitt

is there a library there?


----------



## crebel

Very Cool.  How many do you think (or know) there are?


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> is there a library there?


5th Ave and 42nd street.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Cool. There's some great quote by Edgar Allen Poe on a plaque that I used to love. But...now I forget what it is. Still counts though, right?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Very Cool. How many do you think (or know) there are?


I think I got 20. So there are probably about 40 [I only did one side of the street].


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oh ! These are wonderful !!

Hope you can get the whole collection...Thanks for Sharing

Walter


----------



## telracs

Okay, what's really funny about this one is that I saw this play (Born Yesterday) yesterday and posted my review of it...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## 13500

These are awesome.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Annalog

I love all of these! Thanks Scarlet!


----------



## telracs




----------



## BTackitt

Thank you for doing this Scarlet these are wonderful!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

My sister and I took a walk after our show today and took pictures of the plaques on the other side of the street. Disappointingly, there are a few duplicates, so it's looking like only a total of 30-40.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## spotsmom

Scarlet, those are wonderful.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Have we seen all the plaques now?  I have enjoyed them and am sorry if they are done.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Have we seen all the plaques now? I have enjoyed them and am sorry if they are done.


No, I will post a finale when we're done. I just didn't get to posting one yesterday.


----------



## crebel

Ahem, I believe we missed the 31st AND the 1st... Glad they aren't finished yet!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Ahem, I believe we missed the 31st AND the 1st... Glad they aren't finished yet!


be nice, or i go on strike until i get chocolate


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## Not Here

Thanks for sharing these. I love the art associated with the pieces. Several really great quotes.


----------



## telracs

And finally....


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks for posting these, Scarlet. I wish I had seen this thread before I left for New York last month.


----------



## BTackitt

SOoo gonna miss seeing the new ones.. sigh.. Thanks Green twin.


----------



## telracs

BTackitt said:


> SOoo gonna miss seeing the new ones.. sigh.. Thanks Green twin.


I know, I wish there were more....

however, there are a few interesting brass reliefs of buildings of NY if anyone is interested.


----------



## Anne Victory

Those are pretty darned awesome!  Thanks for sharing, Scarlet!


----------



## Alex Owens

scarlet said:


>


Love this one! Thanks so much for sharing these!


----------

